# TiVo stream not found



## peepahum (Apr 27, 2013)

I received my third replacement TiVo stream and have the same problem as the first two. It sets up fine at first. My Belkin router identifies the stream (it is plugged directly in) and my app successfully loads it on my iPad. The light turns solid white and I am good to go. The following day the white light is completely off. When I reboot the system per tivo instructions (modem, router, DVR, stream) the white light will be solid again but my tablet can no longer find the stream and my router no longer lists it as a plugged in device. Everything else works fine on my router ( computer, DVR, tablet, modem, backup system) and my app is up to date. The last TiVo rep I spoke with said that I may need a new router. That seems a bit radical and really makes no sense. Does anyone have experience with this issue?


----------



## phaphaphooey (Nov 24, 2008)

peepahum said:


> I received my third replacement TiVo stream and have the same problem as the first two. It sets up fine at first. My Belkin router identifies the stream (it is plugged directly in) and my app successfully loads it on my iPad. The light turns solid white and I am good to go. The following day the white light is completely off. When I reboot the system per tivo instructions (modem, router, DVR, stream) the white light will be solid again but my tablet can no longer find the stream and my router no longer lists it as a plugged in device. Everything else works fine on my router ( computer, DVR, tablet, modem, backup system) and my app is up to date. The last TiVo rep I spoke with said that I may need a new router. That seems a bit radical and really makes no sense. Does anyone have experience with this issue?


Same thing happened to me with the same setup as you. Was told to return the Stream for a partial refund since it was outside of the warranty period since I was told the Stream was defective. Switched out the Belkin router for a Netgear that I had lying around and it seems to have fixed the problem. The Tivo system seems to hate Belkin routers.


----------



## peepahum (Apr 27, 2013)

So maybe it is a router problem after all. What Netgear model do you use?


----------



## peepahum (Apr 27, 2013)

I switched out the Belkin with a TPLink 3500 and the TiVo stream is working fine. Problem solved.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Since it is Ethernet and all of the routers need to comply to those standards, I would be willing to bet that it is not the router per se and is instead one of the settings. The only way to really get to the bottom of it is to look at all of the settings of two routers, side by side, and see what is wrong. I found that IP multicast was the issue on mine. If you have one router that has it on as a default and the other has it off as default, it would appear that one router "works" and the other doesn't.


----------

